# Close Lid screen didn't go off



## yhq_34 (Apr 16, 2017)

I installed freebsd on Dell Laptop, I have found the screen didn't off when I close the lid.
Where is the option to setup?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2017)

I know this works under a Xfce4 desktop by using sysutils/xfce4-power-manager


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Apr 17, 2017)

Try:
`sysctl hw.acpi.lid[B]_[/B]switch[B]_[/B]state=S3`


----------



## yhq_34 (Apr 17, 2017)

I tried `sysctl hw.acpi.lid[B]_[/B]switch[B]_[/B]state=S3`, it's suspend system.
When I re-open the lid, need I press the power button to open it.
But still I just want to close the screen...


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 17, 2017)

I am mistaken. xfce4-power-manager does not have the settings for lid anymore. It used to work for me.
Reading about it closing the lid puts the computer into suspend mode on Xfce4 as well. I know it woke without intervention.
Now it looks like it's always on.


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe you want S1 suspend state during lid close?
See acpi().


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Apr 22, 2017)

Or do you want it to keep running, but turn off the display?


----------



## yhq_34 (Apr 30, 2017)

yes, just turn off the screen


----------



## Kiiski (May 1, 2017)

Maybe something like this?

Thread "Laptop lid switch".5458


----------



## Phishfry (May 1, 2017)

I ended up adding`hw.acpi.lid[B]_[/B]switch[B]_[/B]state=S3` to /etc/sysctl.conf and now Xfce4 power manager works the way it used to with lid.
Dell E6420/E6430
By default mine was set to `hw.acpi.lid[B]_[/B]switch[B]_[/B]state=NONE`
Setting it at the command prompt didn't help Xfce4 power manager.
Adding it to /etc/sysctl.conf was the trick.


----------

